# Monza: sogno Icardi Dybala. Galliani contatta gli agenti.



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

Che siano maledetti. L'ho scritto proprio un paio di giorni fa, che a breve ci avrebbero strappato gli obiettivi di mercato.


----------



## Solo (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


Il solito circo. 

Stavano così bene in serie C...


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


Questi maledetti spendono più di noi… ma come si fa. Il sogno dei due demoni è arrivarci davanti, magari facendo vincere l’Inter.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?



Facile, altrettanto facile che quando Silvio crolla si ritrovano in un paio d'anni in lega pro.


----------



## Marilson (1 Luglio 2022)

io veramente questa cosa non me la spiego. Vendono il Milan perche' pare all'epoca l'ordine venne da Piersilvio e Marina, che convinsero il padre a dismettere un asset perennemente in perdita. Tutto sommato ci sta, hanno anche dismesso mediaset premium.. le aziende fanno questo. Pero' la cosa inspiegabile e' tornare di nuovo nel calcio a buttare letteralmente i soldi. Che senso ha sta cosa del Monza in Serie A? Spiegatemelo perche' non ci arrivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.



Avranno chiamato Wanda NAra per un appuntamento con SIlvione...


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


Wanda lha chiamata direttamente il cavaliere....
Se va al Monza icardi alla prossima legislatura ci troveremo Wanda in parlamento....


----------



## chicagousait (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


Questi si drogano di viagra.


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avranno chiamato Wanda NAra per un appuntamento con SIlvione...


stavolta non funzionerebbe neanche dare di nuovo un contratto a Mediaset...ormai Icardi ha smesso con il calcio, è influencer


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Luglio 2022)

come dissi giorni fa il cavaliere mascarato ha 85 anni. quando può durare ancora prima che i figli lo interdiscano? io dico 3/4 anni massimo. il giorno dopo il monza presenterà i libri in tribunale perchè ha i figli non interessa minimamente coprire 30 milioni l'anno di passivi e galliani non uscirà un quattrino.

Detto questo a gennaio icardi potrebbe davvero andare al monza.


----------



## sampapot (2 Luglio 2022)

il monza sarà un nostro alleato...almeno per quel che riguarda i 2 incontri contro l'inter


----------



## Milanoide (2 Luglio 2022)

Giudizio generale: il Monza sta cambiando fin troppo.
Stiamo celebrando la fine degli acquisti di Fassone & Mirabelli.
Stanno facendo un mercato simile.


----------



## livestrong (2 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io veramente questa cosa non me la spiego. Vendono il Milan perche' pare all'epoca l'ordine venne da Piersilvio e Marina, che convinsero il padre a dismettere un asset perennemente in perdita. Tutto sommato ci sta, hanno anche dismesso mediaset premium.. le aziende fanno questo. Pero' la cosa inspiegabile e' tornare di nuovo nel calcio a buttare letteralmente i soldi. Che senso ha sta cosa del Monza in Serie A? Spiegatemelo perche' non ci arrivo.


Il senso secondo me sta in Silvio che nella consapevolezza di non aver più 20 anni vuole godersi a modo suo parte del patrimonio che ha accumulato nel tempo, con buona pace dei figli che dovrebbero baciargli tutto quello che si può baciare per esser nati in quella famiglia


----------



## MagicBox (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?



Neanche quotato…che poi Se prendono uno tra Dybala e Icardi avranno già ora un tetto ingaggi più alto del nostro, a meno che questi due non vengano a giocare per 4 milioni…


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> come dissi giorni fa il cavaliere mascarato ha 85 anni. quando può durare ancora prima che i figli lo interdiscano? io dico 3/4 anni massimo. il giorno dopo il monza presenterà i libri in tribunale perchè ha i figli non interessa minimamente coprire 30 milioni l'anno di passivi e galliani non uscirà un quattrino.
> 
> Detto questo a gennaio icardi potrebbe davvero andare al monza.


I figli gli generano più passivi del Monza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?


quanto vuoi scommettere che sempre nel giro di un paio di anni quando i buchi in bilancio saranno enormi i figliuoli di silvio chiuderanno i rubinetti e faranno una brutta fine?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


per un rapporto con Wanda Oriana e Marta serve montare la pompa del camion dei vigili del fuoco


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


"Pronto, si, la signora Bocchi..ehm Wanda Nara?"


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2022)

secondo il corriere se Icardi va al Monza è pronto un ruolo in tv per la Nara


----------



## el_gaucho (2 Luglio 2022)

Ci siamo sorbiti questo circo per anni. 
adesso ne faccio volentieri a meno e mi concentro sul calcio reale.


----------



## Gunnar67 (2 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questi maledetti spendono più di noi… ma come si fa. Il sogno dei due demoni è arrivarci davanti, magari facendo vincere l’Inter.


Ma come si fa a dare credibilitá a certe notizie? A Galliani che ti dice "siamo in pole pole pole position per Icardi"? Quando era qui da noi non ci credeva nessuno e dovremmo crederci adesso? Ma ce lo vedi Dybala al Monza? Ma certi giornalai sono da RADIARE dall'albo


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Giudizio generale: il Monza sta cambiando fin troppo.
> Stiamo celebrando la fine degli acquisti di Fassone & Mirabelli.
> Stanno facendo un mercato simile.


Be per ora han preso CRAGNO che è un buon portiere da Monza, poi giovani italiani come Carboni e Birindelli (miglior terzino della scorsa B). Sensi in prestito che per il Monza può essere un buon colpo se sta bene.

Non vedo chissà quali nomi di giocatori finiti o investimenti, purtroppo il salto dalla B alla A è enorme ed è fondamentale per loro rifare completamente o quasi la squadra se vogliono salvarsi. Non bastano 4-5 innesti. Per ora secondo me si sono mossi piuttosto bene spendendo poco e niente.

Un colpo mediatico lo faranno, ma è il contorno che farà la differenza per essere squadra tosta che possa salvarsi, e per ora si stanno muovendo direi bene per quello che e’ il loro obiettivo.

Poi chi crede che dicendo acquistare 15 giocatori abbiano lo spazio per arrivare da subito a un livello Sassuolo è fuori strada. Almeno il primo anno devono confermarsi in A, buttar dentro qualche giovane e creare la base per i prossimi anni.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto volete scommettere che nel giro di un paio di anni (al massimo ) il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro?


Però ci vogliono sponsor…se no la UEFA ti punisce. Parliamone: se dovessero alzare il tetto ingaggi a 100 milioni ad esempio è la società fattura 90 c’è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> "Pronto, si, la signora Bocchi..ehm Wanda Nara?"


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2022)

Icardi sarà quello che ci segnerà lo 0-1 in Milan-Monza.


----------



## Gunnar67 (2 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Icardi sarà quello che ci segnerà lo 0-1 in Milan-Monza.


Con i giocatori che stanno cercando (poco adatti alla lotta salvezza) e con quell'allenatore rischiano di finire in caduta libera.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Con i giocatori che stanno cercando (poco adatti alla lotta salvezza) e con quell'allenatore rischiano di finire in caduta libera.



Mah, vediamo, la follia genera mostri inusitati.

Ha detto che vuole andare nelle coppe e secondo me ce la farà, dovesse buttarci miliardi.


----------



## Pungiglione (2 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Però ci vogliono sponsor…se no la UEFA ti punisce. Parliamone: se dovessero alzare il tetto ingaggi a 100 milioni ad esempio è la società fattura 90 c’è qualcosa che non va.


Finché non si qualificano in Europa il FPF non conta nulla, valgono le regole figc


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Luglio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Finché non si qualificano in Europa il FPF non conta nulla, valgono le regole figc


Si d’accordo ma se poi sfori vieni comunque punito. Parliamone se quest’anno il Monza aumenta il tetto a 200 milioni e l’anno prossimo ti presenti in Europa è un rischio. Poi chiaramente se la società e brava a dimostrare come ha fatto il Psg tanto di cappello.


----------



## Albijol (2 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quanto vuoi scommettere che sempre nel giro di un paio di anni quando i buchi in bilancio saranno enormi i figliuoli di silvio chiuderanno i rubinetti e faranno una brutta fine?


Io sono sincero, dopo aver visto un meno 71 milioni di euro nel bilancio del Monza in serie B, fossi stato uno dei figli avrei già recapitato una testa mozzata di cavallo nel letto del condor.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io sono sincero, dopo aver visto un meno 71 milioni di euro nel bilancio del Monza in serie B, fossi stato uno dei figli avrei già recapitato una testa mozzata di cavallo nel letto del condor.


infatti, alla fine molto verosimilmente gli faranno fare l'ultimo giro di giostra in serie A e poi se i costi sono insostenibili retrocederanno e si instascheranno i soldi del paracadute


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Moniza vuole l'accoppiata Icardi Dybala. Galliani ha chiamato sia Wanda Nara che l'agente di Dybala, dicendo che il Monza c'è, se non ci saranno altre offerte più allettanti.


Calcio minore.


----------

